# OT: Moss traded to Oakland



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=1998159





> The St. Paul Pioneer Press, which first reported the deal on its Web site, said the Vikings agreed to send Moss to Oakland in exchange for starting linebacker Napoleon Harris, the seventh overall pick and a late-round pick in the upcoming draft.





7th overall, late first round pick, and a starting linebacker? Doesn't sound too bad. Moss is one of those special WR's, but he's had obvious attitude problems and it was a matter of time before he was done in Minnesota. 


Does this trade make Culpepper any less of a QB?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, I guess this is one way to make the Wolves season not seem so bad.It's like they say, if your shoulder is hurting, cut off your leg, and your shoulder won't hurt so bad any more. I can't believe they did this.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

This is sick. We couldve gotten sooooo much more than some scrub and a 7th pick.... wow.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't like this trade at all! Moss is an Elite revceiver in the league! The Vikings defence needs help but they didn't need to trade there best player for Harris!! Also this upcoming's draft crop it not even that good!


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I cannot believe this trade. :no: 

I would think, no I KNOW we could get something better for moss. :sad: 

The good thing I can think of coming out of this is the possibilities that come in the draft and the free agent period. If...and that is a big IF because the vikings haven't been very active in the free agent market for the last decade. But IF they can make a killing in free agency and get two quality players with their two first round picks, I would think they can be a better team. The thing is, we are $30 million under the cap. I know we've been under $20 million for the last couple years but McCombs don't spend any money. I hope the new owner will start to fork out some money to get immediate help on defense and offense. The fans of the Minnesota Vikings deserve it after putting up with Red McCombs crap. But seeing as they haven't been active much in the offseason, I can only look at this whole situation one way until the team comes out for minicamp:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I think we got like $38Mil in cap space now.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> This is sick. We couldve gotten sooooo much more than *some scrub* and a 7th pick.... wow.


Harris is better than just "some scrub" infact he is now probably one of the best defenders on the team along with Williams and Winfield. And Harris is still fairly young and could still improve. I'll like this deal if we can do really well in FA and sign preferably Mason or Burress. 

Who do you guys think we should go after with picks 7 and (i think) 18. 

I think with 7 we should target 3 guys: Derrick Johnson, Adam "Pac Man" Jones and Antrel Rolle. With 18 I think we should take the best available defender.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Vikings are officially the dumbest team in the league Moss for a scrub a 7th round selection and the 7th overall pick? What the heck was management thinking?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

bruno34115 said:


> Harris is better than just "some scrub" infact he is now probably one of the best defenders on the team along with Williams and Winfield. And Harris is still fairly young and could still improve. I'll like this deal if we can do really well in FA and sign preferably Mason or Burress.
> 
> Who do you guys think we should go after with picks 7 and (i think) 18.
> 
> I think with 7 we should target 3 guys: Derrick Johnson, Adam "Pac Man" Jones and Antrel Rolle. With 18 I think we should take the best available defender.


Here are a few quotes from Jerry McDonald from the Oakland Tribune on Napoleon Harris:
"Terrible; doesn't make plays; awful; never stands out; has to be taken out of the game all the time; slow to come back from injury; attitude problems." 

SCRUB!!!!!!!!

Johnson, Rolle, Jones in that order at the #7 spot. Thomas Davis, Antaj Hawthorne, Carlos Rogers in that order at the #18 spot.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

bruno34115 said:


> Who do you guys think we should go after with picks 7 and (i think) 18.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

There is no way the vikes dont end up with one of the top wr's in the free agency pool this year. I would prefer plaxico burress. There is also isaac bruce, derrick mason, and mushin muhhammed.

The draft, all of our first rounders better be defensive players.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

kaniffmn said:


> Just throwing something out there...wouldn't it be a good idea to somehow package one of our running backs to get another draft pick or use a running back and the 18th pick to move up in the draft?


No need. Unless we can move up enough to get Rolle or Pac Man, I say sit pat at 18 and draft Davis, Hawthorne, or Rogers. Maybe use a RB to get a 3rd rounder. Or trade a RB and our 3rd rounder for a high 2nd. Send Bennett to the Cardinals maybe?


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm surprised we didn't pick up a Pro-Bowler like I thought we would...

Oh well, as long as that 7th pick turns out to be the best NFL Player in NFL History....it would be a good trade. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Harris is a fine LB, and of course the guy is gonna say that. He is from a Oakland newspaper. The 7th pick you guys should draft Mike Williams or Braylon Edwards. Then with your pick (18th?  ) get a defensive player.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Both WRs will be gone by 7. Thomas Davis will be long gone by 18.

Derrick Johnson, Justin Miller would be the best outcome of the two picks.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

jokeaward said:


> Both WRs will be gone by 7. Thomas Davis will be long gone by 18.
> 
> Derrick Johnson, Justin Miller would be the best outcome of the two picks.


I think Thomas will be gone, but I'd be surprised if both WRs are gone by 7. I hope they are, I'd rather get a free agent WR and draft Derrick Johnson.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

if we dont take derrick johnson i will cry....


Harris is horible. There hasnt been one thing positive said about him. He is no better than hendersen. Williams is one of the best defenders on our team. Udeze will make a bigger impact than harris. Hell hovan will be make more of an impact than him.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Hovan??? give me a break. Harris isn't that bad. As a matter of fact, I have heard some good stuff about him, and he can't be any worse than any of the linebackers we had last year. As a matter of fact, on Kfan today they were saying that he would be the immediate starting middle linebacker. I know it doesn't seem like much, but the guy has potential. They were also saying he struggled adjusting to Oakland's new 3-4 defense and he had his best year when they ran a 4-3 like the vikings run. it's just silly that you'd compare him to hovan because hovan has been absolutely garbage since going to a pro bowl. kaufman has yet to make a name for himself and hovan already had his season of fame. All of our linebackers, with the exception of Chris Claiborne played like crap last season. Chris Claiborne was merely average because he only played in like half the games, but he made an impact in the games he was in. dontarrious thomas and ej henderson got a lot of growing up to do, and need a lot more time learning how to defend the pass because that's what killed us all year. 

I have faith that the vikings will only come out with something positive as a result of this trade. Because everybody knows, well at least everyone that cheers for the vikings, that if the vikings don't have a good draft pick with no.7, and don't come up big in free agency, then this trade is as dead as a doornail and the purple faithful will be calling for nearly everyone in the organization's front office' heads.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

if anyone becomes the starting mlb, it will be johnson when we draft him!


----------

